# Losing Season (Y)



## HighNDry

BYU will end the season 5-7. What a tough year to be a cougar fan. They have to wait for Wyoming to get their second win of the season. It will be the worst start in decades. It's a good thing that winning football games is 5th on the list of important endeavors for that team.

Washington (Win)
Air Force (Loss)
Florida State (Loss)
Nevada (Loss)
Utah State (Loss)
San Diego State (Loss)
TCU (Loss)
Wyoming (Win)
UNLV (Win)
Colorado State (Win)
Utah (Loss)


----------



## NHS

I guess the question of who will be starting on Saturday has been answered.

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=12521078&nid=272


----------



## GaryFish

You really think they'll lose to Utah State and SDSU?

As for the Nelson surgery - that makes things a ton easier now doesn't it. This is reminding me of the '88 season. Covey started the year at QB, but got injured. Detmer came in, had some good games, had some struggles, like a 5-pic game, but still showed he was clearly THE guy. But when Covey recovered, he started again. I hope that doesn't happen here.


----------



## HighNDry

I would just like to see Cosmo run onto the field and attack the Wolf! The mascot fights are better than some of the games.


----------



## GaryFish

The article said it was "his non-throwing shoulder." Isn't that both of them?


----------



## HighNDry

I do think they lose to USU and San Diego. I'm a little nervous about the Colorado State game too. Things are not right in Provo. They are playing (sports radio) some very strange quotes from Bronco. Things that I don't think he would normally say.


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> The article said it was "his non-throwing shoulder." Isn't that both of them?


 :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

GaryFish said:


> The article said it was "his non-throwing shoulder." Isn't that both of them?


Pow... right in the kisser. Good one. :lol:

I think they'll beat UNLV, SDSU and CSU. Those teams are just really bad.


----------



## HighNDry

Hold on there. Your making assumptions. Rumor has it that since the team is used to the two QB system, they are bringing in the 3rd string QB and letting him take Nelson's place.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> You really think they'll lose to Utah State and SDSU?


I believe BYU will lose to Utah State this year. Utah State only lost by a touchdown against Oklahoma. BYU/Utah State are also rivals and Utah State has home advantage. BYU isn't playing very good right now unless something changes soon.

BYU sure is leaving the MWC with a bang to go independent. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jahan

coyoteslayer said:


> You really think they'll lose to Utah State and SDSU?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe BYU will lose to Utah State this year. Utah State only lost by a touchdown against Oklahoma. BYU/Utah State are also rivals and Utah State has home advantage. BYU isn't playing very good right now unless something changes soon.
> 
> BYU sure is leaving the MWC with a bang to go independent. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I am an Aggie fan, but I don't see them beating BYU. They still suck at special teams, they are alright on offense and not very good on defense. They are better than they have been for a while, but they did their typical choke job at the end of the Fresno game. Also BYU will beat SDSU easily. I still think BYU will end up with 7 wins this year, also HighnDry you have them going 5-7 but only show 11 games, you forgot New Mexico which BYU will win.


----------



## mm73

I think a lot depends on the next game against Nevada. Bronco says this is not a "must win" game but I disagree. I think one way or the other this game will be pivotal for the rest of the season. If the Cougars pull off the win then it will restore their confidence and the team will be united under Heaps, but if they lose then I think their confidence will be shot and the season will continue a downward spiral.


----------



## Comrade Duck

I think they will only get better now that the QB spot is decided. Sucks for Riley, I really mean that. As a cougar fan though I would be lying if I said I wasn't happy the qb controversy is over. Maybe HighnDry was joking, but neither Lark nor Munns are a serious option right now to take the spot from Heaps. It's his job win or lose from here on out, unless he gets hurt as well. I think we will finally see the offense get into a rhythm now that Heaps is taking all the snaps with the 1's in practice. I'm hoping anyways. 

Shane


----------



## HighNDry

Wow can't believe I missed New Mexico. That game will be a nail biter. But BYU will win it by grabbing a couple of costly turnovers from NM.

I wonder if ESPN will try to pull out of the contract with BYU after seeing that they (Y) really don't have much to play for as an independent?

Maybe the Y should have negotiated to get all their teams back in the WAC. They could have been the "kings" of that conference with Boise, Nevada, and Fresno getting out. Wow! WAC champions for 20 more straight years!


----------



## Huge29

I think 7-8 wins are still possible. SDSU and USU???!!! They are having a rough time, but nowhere near that crappy.


----------



## Catherder

Huge29 said:


> I think 7-8 wins are still possible. SDSU and USU???!!! They are having a rough time, but nowhere near that crappy.


+1. I think probably 6-6 or 7-5. The MWC this year is a dumpster fire at the bottom of the conference. CSU, New Mexico, UNLV are exceptionally and historically bad, and SDSU and Wyoming are mediocre at best. The cougs should be able to handle all of these teams.

It is an interesting time right now as a utefan. Cougarfans themselves are ripping their program so much that we have no need to do so.


----------



## RnF

BYU ranks 119 out of 120 teams against the run game (stat that is bloated because of Airforce). That doesn't bode well when they play SDSU, they have a beast of a running back.

Loss


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Utah State has guys dropping like flies to injury. 5 starters are out right now, including Robert Turbin (#1 running back) out for the season with a torn ACL. Stanley Morrison and Matt Austin (starting receivers) are also out for the season with torn ACL's. Matt Ah You (Remember him, Cougar fans? He started for the Y.) is out for the season with an injured shoulder. 
Utah State had a good thing going to start the year. Now it's almost Diondre Borel against the world. BYU will beat Utah State. They'll beat New Mexico, Colorado St., SDSU, UNLV, Wyoming, and ...? I don't see BYU winning the conference, but they'll still have a winning record. Barely. -)O(-


----------



## mm73

HighNDry said:


> I wonder if ESPN will try to pull out of the contract with BYU after seeing that they (Y) really don't have much to play for as an independent?
> 
> Maybe the Y should have negotiated to get all their teams back in the WAC. They could have been the "kings" of that conference with Boise, Nevada, and Fresno getting out. Wow! WAC champions for 20 more straight years!


Is this for real or are you just trying to stir the pot and get BYU fans riled up? I won't take the bait but consider this for one moment: according to Sagarin BYU has had the 5th toughest schedule in D1 thus far. Utah? 96th. BYU has an extremely tough September this year, while Utah has a bunch of cupcakes.


----------



## GaryFish

SOS aside, if BYU and Utah were to play this saturday, the game wouldn't be close - utes would kill us. So comparisons between the two are a little out of whack. 

As for the ESPN thing - They are in with BYU for the long haul. They know full well that teams have up and down years. But consistently, BYU delivers a very good football product that draws audience, and is entertaining. ESPN doesn't care if BYU wins the games they carry - they just want people to watch. And as ESPN brokers games with BYU vs. Texas, Notre Dame, Oklahoma, etc.... - people will watch. Every game that ESPN broadcasts has a winner and a loser. Unless you know something that I don't know.


----------



## mikevanwilder

They will beat USU and SDSU and UNLV and CSU and probably NM, With Wyoming in the mix thats seven wins. 
USU is alot better then the past but they have problems closing out games. the others are just bad this year. I think they will take 4th in the conference and get into a bowl game. 
The QB thing is a good thing now. Heaps has the job and will have the playing time to show what he's got.


----------



## GaryFish

Vegas Bowl baby. Again. 
The way I see the conference shaking out, is the winner of the conference will be an undefeated TCU/Utah - as neither team has another team on their schedule that can beat them. So the conference champ will go to a BCS game, leaving the Vegas Bowl to pick whoever they want from the eligible teams left. And this is the the last year they'll get to take the only team that has sold out that bowl game. BYU in the Vegas bowl. Oh goody. Six years in a row.


----------



## Comrade Duck

mm73 said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if ESPN will try to pull out of the contract with BYU after seeing that they (Y) really don't have much to play for as an independent?
> 
> Maybe the Y should have negotiated to get all their teams back in the WAC. They could have been the "kings" of that conference with Boise, Nevada, and Fresno getting out. Wow! WAC champions for 20 more straight years!
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this for real or are you just trying to stir the pot and get BYU fans riled up?*
Click to expand...

There are a few constants in the sports forum.

CS loves to stir the pot with BYU fans as much if not more than he even really cares about the Utes. The more ridiculous his posts are the more response he gets from us and the more he sits back and enjoys it all. He's an antagonist and isn't afraid to admit it.

RR hates BYU almost as much as he loves the PAC 10. Unlike CS though, he actually knows quite a bit about football and can make a pretty good argument. Don't be fooled though, he's been known to say things just to get people riled. Even Ute fans are not immune.

And finally HighNDry. He is the boards perpetual rain cloud. The doomsday reporter of all things bad with the local sports. If you ever need to know the worst case scenario give it some time and eventually HND will give it to you. Take it easy on HND though. Unlike CS and RR who can take it as well as they give it, if you give it back in return to HND he has been known to take his ball and go home, vowing to never come back and post on this website again.

Shane


----------



## mikevanwilder

Comrade Duck said:


> mm73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if ESPN will try to pull out of the contract with BYU after seeing that they (Y) really don't have much to play for as an independent?
> 
> Maybe the Y should have negotiated to get all their teams back in the WAC. They could have been the "kings" of that conference with Boise, Nevada, and Fresno getting out. Wow! WAC champions for 20 more straight years!
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this for real or are you just trying to stir the pot and get BYU fans riled up?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a few constants in the sports forum.
> 
> CS loves to stir the pot with BYU fans as much if not more than he even really cares about the Utes. The more ridiculous his posts are the more response he gets from us and the more he sits back and enjoys it all. He's an antagonist and isn't afraid to admit it.
> 
> RR hates BYU almost as much as he loves the PAC 10. Unlike CS though, he actually knows quite a bit about football and can make a pretty good argument. Don't be fooled though, he's been known to say things just to get people riled. Even Ute fans are not immune.
> 
> And finally HighNDry. He is the boards perpetual rain cloud. The doomsday reporter of all things bad with the local sports. If you ever need to know the worst case scenario give it some time and eventually HND will give it to you. Take it easy on HND though. Unlike CS and RR who can take it as well as they give it, if you give it back in return to HND he has been known to take his ball and go home, vowing to never come back and post on this website again.
> 
> Shane
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## mm73

GaryFish said:


> SOS aside, if BYU and Utah were to play this saturday, the game wouldn't be close - utes would kill us. So comparisons between the two are a little out of whack.


No question. Utah is a lot farther along than BYU right now. Basically, BYU is finally coming out of Fall camp with this ridiculous QB situation finally resolved. It is just sad that it took Nelson getting injured for the coaches to make a decision regarding the QB. Injury comes to the rescue of stupidity!

Having said that, I think BYU has a chance now to turn their season around and could be a potent offense by the time the rivalry game rolls around. Call me delusional but I think a 10 win season is still well within the realm of possibility.


----------



## GaryFish

> Call me delusional but I think a 10 win season is still well within the realm of possibility.


You're delusional. You do know they only play 12 games, plus a bowl game, right? And they've already lost 2 games, which means they have to beat 2/3 of Nevada, TCU and Utah, plus win a bowl game, right? 8 wins will be a great year for the Cougs. 7 is realistic.


----------



## mikevanwilder

I think the nevada game is going to be a high scoring game on both sides so it could go either way. The problem BYU is going to have is the QB they can't seem to stop a moblie QB. They did okay VS Washington but AF killed them.


----------



## Riverrat77

Comrade Duck said:


> There are a few constants in the sports forum.
> 
> CS loves to stir the pot with BYU fans as much if not more than he even really cares about the Utes. The more ridiculous his posts are the more response he gets from us and the more he sits back and enjoys it all. He's an antagonist and isn't afraid to admit it.
> 
> RR hates BYU almost as much as he loves the PAC 10. Unlike CS though, he actually knows quite a bit about football and can make a pretty good argument. Don't be fooled though, he's been known to say things just to get people riled. Even Ute fans are not immune.
> 
> And finally HighNDry. He is the boards perpetual rain cloud. The doomsday reporter of all things bad with the local sports. If you ever need to know the worst case scenario give it some time and eventually HND will give it to you. Take it easy on HND though. Unlike CS and RR who can take it as well as they give it, if you give it back in return to HND he has been known to take his ball and go home, vowing to never come back and post on this website again.
> 
> Shane


LOL... thats an awesome analysis and actually has me pegged. I can't speak for the other two but I loved it.


----------



## HighNDry

I just wonder if the audience is still going to tune in if nobody wants to schedule the cougars becasue they turn into a nobody? Are the teams you mentioned going to want to play a 500 team? Are people going to want to watch BYU get beat week in and week out because they have past glory years and a 1984 National Championship? Utah is about the only team I know of that still likes to gloat when they beat a mediocre Y squad. Rememer the Crowton years? You'd have thought Utah one a BSC bowl game after beating those poor Y teams. I guess, it's undersatndable though, I mean they did go through most of the two previous decades getting beat down by that team from the South.


----------



## HighNDry

And Comrade Duck, you don't know me, but if you keep saying bad things about me, then I'm taking my ball and going home!!


----------



## GaryFish

> I just wonder if the audience is still going to tune in if nobody wants to schedule the cougars becasue they turn into a nobody?


Its just two games folks. That's all. Just two losses. No need to jump off any buildings. BYU, even during the Crowton years, turned in an entertaining team. BYU also has a very loyal fanbase that will watch just because its BYU. If in the worst years of Crowton, they still packed 55,000+ in the stadium. Two losses doen't mean they turn into a nobody. Its just a down year folks. Nothing more. Nothing less.


----------



## mm73

GaryFish said:


> You're delusional. You do know they only play 12 games, plus a bowl game, right?


Thanks for the condescending response Gary. I didn't say 10 wins was probable, I said it was within the realm of possibility. If they can beat Nevada this weekend (I give them 1 chance in 3) then they will be 2-2 and have only 1 game remaining that is probably not winnable (TCU). I am not buying the hype that BYU cannot beat Utah this year. By the time that game rolls around the Cougars offense should be clicking, and the young defense will have a whole season under their belts and should be playing a lot better. And if the history of the BYU-Utah rivalry has shown anything it is that either side can win in any given year, regardless of how highly ranked one team is. It has also shown that it doesn't make much difference whether it is played in Provo or Salt Lake. Then the Cougars can play in a winnable bowl game against a 5th or 6th place PAC-10 team to get to 10 wins for the 5th straight year.

Again, my point is that is still _possible_, if not _probable_. It will really depend on how they play this week against Nevada. That game will really determine how the rest of the season goes, IMO.



GaryFish said:


> Its just two games folks. That's all. Just two losses.


Exactly.


----------



## GaryFish

Its all good mm. You said to call you delusional! ;-) Lots of football left to play. Lots left to play.


----------



## HighNDry

Plus, footballl seasons can hinge on injuries. Look at poor Utah State. A few key player injuries early on can spell doom for a lot of teams without depth.

I still feel something isn't right in Provo and that is what I'm basing my prediction on. I don't think it is the players fault, totally. I think the program from the AD down is messed up. I'm not saying they are bad people or stupid or wrong, just seems the focus is off this year.


----------



## jahan

HighNDry said:


> Plus, footballl seasons can hinge on injuries. Look at poor Utah State. A few key player injuries early on can spell doom for a lot of teams without depth.
> 
> I still feel something isn't right in Provo and that is what I'm basing my prediction on. I don't think it is the players fault, totally. *I think the program from the AD down is messed up*. I'm not saying they are bad people or stupid or wrong, just seems the focus is off this year.


When your name is Holmo and you are at BYU things aren't right from the start. :mrgreen:  :lol:


----------



## willfish4food

> I just wonder if the audience is still going to tune in *if nobody wants to schedule the cougars becasue they turn into a nobody? Are the teams you mentioned going to want to play a 500 team?* Are people going to want to watch BYU get beat week in and week out because they have past glory years and a 1984 National Championship?


Games are scheduled years in advance. ESPN and every other program out there knows that all teams have up and down years. Like GF said, they lost a couple of games. That doesn't mean they're gong to turn into a "nobody" from here out.


----------



## Yonni

Ya and Notre Dame is doing so well this year as well, should NBC cancel their contract :roll: :roll: 

BYU will have a winning season, it may not be pretty but it will be a winning season, love to read what the haters say, quite entertaining!!!


----------



## Riverrat77

Yonni said:


> Ya and Notre Dame is doing so well this year as well, should NBC cancel their contract :roll: :roll:


Yes.... just because its not worth watching anymore.... :lol: Orvis is the only guy I know that would religiously watch NBC on Saturdays just for the Irish.


----------



## GaryFish

They just said on the radio that BYU scheduled a game with West Virginia in 2013? to be played in DC at FedEx Field.


----------



## HighNDry

See, more trouble. Chambers is suspended for 2 games. Desention in the ranks! Who will hold this team together. Lose a couple of games and even the players are talking. This looks worse than I thought.

And Garyfish can't even sell his tickets now! Holy downer season Bateman!!!


----------



## GaryFish

HighNDry said:


> And Garyfish can't even sell his tickets now! Holy downer season Bateman!!!


And I'm not even marking them up - just face value!

Chambers has been a disappointment on the field in my book. Last year he refused to ever take a fair catch on punts and I can't remember how many times he muffed it. And his stone-hands are not those of a D-1 receiver. I heard that now he is considering transferring. Really? Guy gets suspended because he isn't going to class, and now he wants to transfer? Go ahead and transfer. No one will notice he's gone from the program.


----------



## mm73

GaryFish said:


> They just said on the radio that BYU scheduled a game with West Virginia in 2013? to be played in DC at FedEx Field.


2016.


----------



## mm73

GaryFish said:


> Chambers has been a disappointment on the field in my book. Last year he refused to ever take a fair catch on punts and I can't remember how many times he muffed it. And his stone-hands are not those of a D-1 receiver. I heard that now he is considering transferring. Really? Guy gets suspended because he isn't going to class, and now he wants to transfer? Go ahead and transfer. No one will notice he's gone from the program.


Yeah, Chambers has been a big disappointment. He has some athleticism especially in his vertical game, but according to former players who played with him the last two years, he has been a big distraction and a cancer in the locker room. He has too much attitude and doesn't really back it up on the field, and he doesn't get along with his teammates. I wouldn't be surprised if we have seen him play his last game in a BYU uniform.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> And if the history of the BYU-Utah rivalry has shown anything it is that either side can win in any given year, regardless of how highly ranked one team is. It has also shown that it doesn't make much difference whether it is played in Provo or Salt Lake.


True it's a very deep rivalry, but.....

M&M's this isnt entirely true because if I recall the Utes have given BYU a few beat downs over the years just like the one coming this year. :lol: :lol:

2008 Utes 48 BYU 24 Even Maxxie Pads couldn't save them after being sacked 8 times.

2004 Utes 52 BYU 21

BYU has always had a close win in the last 10 years. When is the last time BYU came up with a big win against the Utes?


----------



## coyoteslayer

I can't believe it. On the news the BYU fans are burning their BYU shirts on University Ave in Provo because they don't to be part of the big loss on homecoming day. **** I will have to listen to the same old snob stories this weekend after Heaps is sacked 10 times.


----------



## quakeycrazy

GaryFish said:


> SOS aside, if BYU and Utah were to play this saturday, the game wouldn't be close - utes would kill us. So comparisons between the two are a little out of whack.
> 
> As for the ESPN thing - They are in with BYU for the long haul. They know full well that teams have up and down years. But consistently, BYU delivers a very good football product that draws audience, and is entertaining. ESPN doesn't care if BYU wins the games they carry - they just want people to watch. And as ESPN brokers games with BYU vs. Texas, Notre Dame, Oklahoma, etc.... - people will watch. Every game that ESPN broadcasts has a winner and a loser. Unless you know something that I don't know.


I have to agree that BYU has stepped up their scheduling the last two years, before that I felt like if they could have scheduled the local high school teams they would have!!!


----------



## Huge29

I was getting a little worried about USU having a chance this week, but after SDSU beat them by 30+ it looks like this should be a breeze...


----------



## jahan

Huge29 said:


> I was getting a little worried about USU having a chance this week, but after SDSU beat them by 30+ it looks like this should be a breeze...


Remember how I said BYU would beat SDSU, I am taking back that comment. USU sucks, but SDSU will end up third or fourth in the MWC above BYU. SDSU will beat BYU this year.


----------



## GaryFish

Horrible BYU game aside, I came to the realization Saturday night that I am a total college football junkie degenerate. I think it hit me when at 11:00 PM, I'm cruising the entire Direct TV just to find a game to watch. And then I realized I was actually watching UNLV- vs. New Mexico. I guess when a guy needs a fix, any fix, even a plastic spoon will do! I think I need help. Thankfully, I did find something better than that game. Oregon vs. ASU was on a Fox Sports Regional channel. But then I realized that the Fox Sports regional broadcasts were perhaps even more horrible than the MTN. At least the Fox Sports was in HD. But bad broadcasts in HD are still bad. But the really sad part is I kept watching! Do I need help?


----------



## Riverrat77

Short answer... yes. Welcome to the club.


----------



## HighNDry

Not making excuses here, but almost every team that plays BYU likes to hang their season on a win over them so they bring their "A" game. As much as most of U hate to admit it. BYU has brought national recognition to the conferences they have played in. BYU was always at the forefront in trying to convince the powers that be, that the "teams" in the WAC and MWC are talented and deserve some credit for their programs. I think Whittingham learned a lot from playing at BYU. I think both programs are run pretty much the same. They want good quality kids in the programs who are disciplined and mature. I like it when both programs are successful. Now, if Utah State and Weber State can build decent programs, we have the chance to see some pretty good football. Hopefully, BYU doesn't become the little neighborhood pout. His daddy bought him the best ball but he runs home with it because he didn't get picked first to play.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Remember how I said BYU would beat SDSU, I am taking back that comment. USU sucks, but SDSU will end up third or fourth in the MWC above BYU. SDSU will beat BYU this year.


Remember it's a rivalry game between BYU and Utah State. USU would like nothing more than beat BYU on their horrible rebuilding year to end BYU's winning streak against them.

Wyoming only lost to Air Force by 6 points. Is Wyoming really that good or was it because of the rivalry passion? If Wyoming is really that good then BYU is in trouble with them. Unless Air Force didn't show up to play on rivalry day which could happen to BYU.


----------



## Riverrat77

I'm friends with a guy who is a diehard Pokes fan, even went to Texas to watch that... he even says Wyoming sucks... so Air Force had a bad game. I think they're for real and very possibly will beat both Utah and BYU. That said, of course I'd love for Utah State to show up for their game with the Y... but unless that QB gets some help, they're still going to be bad.


----------



## jahan

coyoteslayer said:


> Remember how I said BYU would beat SDSU, I am taking back that comment. USU sucks, but SDSU will end up third or fourth in the MWC above BYU. SDSU will beat BYU this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember it's a rivalry game between BYU and Utah State. USU would like nothing more than beat BYU on their horrible rebuilding year to end BYU's winning streak against them.
> 
> Trust me I know I went to USU for 6 years, USU hates BYU more than the Utes do, but USU just isn't good enough to beat BYU this year, I hope I am wrong. They have lost most of there best players do to injuries and USU doesn't have depth like BYU and Utah.
> 
> Wyoming only lost to Air Force by 6 points. Is Wyoming really that good or was it because of the rivalry passion? If Wyoming is really that good then BYU is in trouble with them. Unless Air Force didn't show up to play on rivalry day which could happen to BYU.
Click to expand...


----------



## GaryFish

Its hard to play the game of "Team X only won by YY points, so they must be better than Team Z". For example, Utah State played OU to one touch down, but lost by what was, it, 35 points to San Diego State? Can we then infer that San Diego State is better than Oklahoma? Not hardly. Do that too much and pretty soon, Bingham High School is beating the New England Patriots!


----------



## HighNDry

It just proves my point that "everyone" wants to play their best against BYU and beat them. It makes their season. BYU has been the team with the target on their backs because they run a top notch program and have been the flag bearer of their conferences for the last few decades. So when Air Force plays the Y they are foaming at the mouth, ready to play with concentration and inspiration. When they play Wyoming, they are not all that pumped about it. They figure if we can stay on the bull for 8 seconds and get out with a win, then good.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Its hard to play the game of "Team X only won by YY points, so they must be better than Team Z". For example, Utah State played OU to one touch down, but lost by what was, it, 35 points to San Diego State? Can we then infer that San Diego State is better than Oklahoma? Not hardly. Do that too much and pretty soon, Bingham High School is beating the New England Patriots!


I'm just saying that since BYU sucks this year then anything can happened between the two teams. BYU will have a harder time this year even though Utah State sucks because BYU is horrible this year.

Garyfish, Yes USU played good against OU, but USU also didn't have any injuries to that point. BYU's offense sucks. I don't believe that BYU's offense is even capable of scoring 50 points on teams like NM or UNLV because they just can't seem to move the ball every good, but I guess we will soon see when they play USU and the other teams mentioned.


----------



## orvis1

This is a must watch!


----------



## bowhunter3

NICE!


----------



## HighNDry

Sweet video. Missed the pictures of Beck's pass to Pita for a last second win, and then Hall to Callie to get Unga in the endzone for a last drive win. Utah hung in there on those two cames and came very close to beating the Y. I think they should have been added to the video. Maybe a replay or two of Whittingham as linebacker from his BYU days. Then I think that video could go national.


----------



## GaryFish

Cute video. I guess that once the utahutes can define themselves on thier own, instead of in relation to BYU, they will have actually arrived. That, and finishing higher than third in the MWC more than once every four years.


----------



## coyoteslayer

I don't see BYU defining themselves. BYU is constantly comparing themselves to the UTES and it won't ever stop as long as the rivalry continues.

BTW, BYU, I believe, is saying goodbye to the MWC with a loss against ever MWC team.


----------



## GaryFish

Once utahutes have 20+ conference titles, a national championship, a Heisman Trophy winner, multiple super bowl winning QBs, at least 10-ten-win seasons, and stop choking against their rival in close games, then we'll talk about BEGINNING to compare.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Thing us CougarFans seem to forget - never before has the team had 4 ten win seasons like we've just experienced. Not in the McMahan-Young-Bosco-Detmer hey-day. Never before. Few teams ever do that. *Heck, the mighty utes have only had four ten-win seasons EVER*


See what I mean. :lol: :lol:



> Once utahutes have 20+ conference titles, a national championship, a Heisman Trophy winner, multiple super bowl winning QBs, at least 10-ten-win seasons, and stop choking against their rival in close games, then we'll talk about BEGINNING to compare.


Oh yes the national championship :lol: :lol: Against a mediocre team. Garyfish, my little friend, things have changed a lot in the football world since that little championship game. How many undefeated season has BYU had in the last 10 years? You also know as well as I do if we didn't have this BCS crap to deal with then the UTES would more than likely have two national titles. The Utes have a longer bowl winning streak than BYU. More wins at home and Coach Whit has a better winning record than Bronco.


----------



## coyoteslayer

BYU is now the little brother of the football world. Max Hall, Pitta, Unga, Tonga, Collie, couldnt even get the job done to go undefeated and every year it's the same old Vegas bowl that you always complain about. BYU has never been to a major bowl game in the last 10 years.


----------



## GaryFish

But you don't have one, against ANY team, ever.
AND Whitt has a losing record agains the Y.
AND your most recent finish was 3rd in the MWC. Right where u've been 3 of the last 4 years.
AND the most recent rivalry game was a WIN for BYU.
The winning record of Whit vs. Bronco - I think Whit is up by one game right now. THAT is domination. ;-)


----------



## coyoteslayer

> But you don't have one, against ANY team, ever.
> AND Whitt has a losing record agains the Y.
> AND your most recent finish was 3rd in the MWC. Right where u've been 3 of the last 4 years.
> AND the most recent rivalry game was a WIN for BYU.
> The winning record of Whit vs. Bronco - I think Whit is up by one game right now. THAT is domination.


I always love the line...Well back in 1985 :lol: :lol: :lol: That was almost 26 years ago. BYU cannot really come up with anything recent. Yes, they have won the Utes, but the Utes have also OWNED BYU in several games. At the end of the season Coach Whit will be ahead of Bronco by a lot more.

When has BYU won the Utes by atleast 3 touchdowns?

The Utes did a better job last year with their new QB and finished 3rd place. BYU won't go 9-3 this year.


----------



## GaryFish

Anything recent? How about less than one year ago? That recent enough?
[attachment=0:2cfqgw7v]Losing - on your back.jpg[/attachment:2cfqgw7v]


----------



## coyoteslayer

Should we post pictures of Heaps and Nelson getting sacked 8 times in one game? Or when Max Hall cried because of his false claims that Beer was thrown on his family? Or what about when Beck cried. Maybe the Utes will make Heaps cry this year during the game when the Utes sack him 15 times since the O-line sucks for BYU.


----------



## GaryFish

You complained about a trip down memory lane - 26 years ago. So I thought I'd remind you of the most recent rivalry game. Funny, you complain when CougarFan talks about the great football heritage and ask for something more recent. And then you complain when CougarFan talks about THE most recent of encounters. Which is it? You want to ignore history. You want to ignore the most recent. And only remember two little seasons. Utes were great. Twice. Good job.

[attachment=0:204o1lnv]Losing 3 out of 4.jpg[/attachment:204o1lnv]

And Slayer, when your utes beat BYU this year, I'll be very disappointed if you don't post up some pictures. I fully expect it! ;-)


----------



## mm73

coyoteslayer said:


> The Utes did a better job last year with their new QB and finished 3rd place. BYU won't go 9-3 this year.


Utah had a much better defense last year, with several players drafted in the NFL. That helped them through a lot of games early on in the season when their offense was sputtering under Cain. BYU is not only replacing their QB, running backs and tight ends, but also most of their front 7 on defense.

However, I do agree that Whittingham did a much better job of rebuilding last year than Bronco has this year. Bronco's indecision at several key positions, most notably QB, has put the Cougars several weeks behind in their development. They would be a lot further along if he had named starters at QB, TE and LB during fall camp, instead of basically extending camp into the regular season.


----------



## bowhunter3

This gets so old! The game is the last game of the year, pretty soon, I doubt they even play each other as much. Give it a rest at least wait till the week before to annoy everyone about this crap


----------



## Riverrat77

We need a picture of BYU that says, "Winning bowl games.... you're doing it wrong!!"



For the record, its a good thing I don't have Photoshop or know how to do it because I'd never get anything done at work. "Paint" doesn't quite cut it for demotivational posters.


----------



## GaryFish

As a YouDub fan, do you really need a "demotivational poster?" Isn't being a Husky fan enough demotivation? ;-)


----------



## Riverrat77

GaryFish said:


> As a YouDub fan, do you really need a "demotivational poster?" Isn't being a Husky fan enough demotivation? ;-)


 :lol: I was gonna make a comment to that effect but ours would have to say "Winning ANY game... you're doing it wrong".


----------



## jahan

It is fun to razz BYU fans, but realistically they have historically been an excellent team. If a down year is 6-6 or 7-5, that isn't too shabby. I would consider any of those records an excellent year for my Aggies and they play a much easier schedule than BYU. BYU will be fine, but I think BYU fans have been spoiled with there success the last 4 + seasons in the sense of 10 wins every year, that is going to be a much more difficult task once they are independent. The same can be said for the Utes, we have been spoiled with two undefeated years and two BCS bowl wins, that is going to be harder to come by in the PAC-10 than it was in the MWC IMO.


----------



## GaryFish

Just for you Riley.
[attachment=0:3ecf0t6m]UW-Realization.jpg[/attachment:3ecf0t6m]


----------



## Riverrat77

:lol: Yeah, thats fitting. YOu could also have put, "Just because he graduated from the Y doesn't mean he knows how to beat them." I remember when that got thrown out there too.... oh, Sark is going to turn that program around, take them back to the glory days because he's an ex Y guy. Ummmm no.... not much has changed. They run a pro style offense... unprofessionally.

Probably doesn't help when you have guys named "Christine" on your team either.


----------



## orvis1

Hey try being an Irish fan? We dominated college football for years and this year and the past several we have sucked and we are on tv every weekend to see it! I think the utes are going to stomp the Irish this year..


----------



## HighNDry

I think TCU wins the conference. I hear they have the U game circled this year for moving to the PAC 10 soon to be PAC 12. 

I think BYU does well considering football is the 5th thing on their list of importance.

I just hope the Utes and fans can walk off the field like men and not gloat over their win against a poor Y team this year. Maybe pour the beer on your own family this year in celebration of a win instead of Max Halls??

I haven't seen any of the haters from two years ago that claimed Collie wasn't NFL material. I think he was too slow and not big enough as possible reasons he wouldn't succeed. Hmmm, a touchdown reception in every game not to mention the other yardage on catches he is piling up.


----------



## Riverrat77

HighNDry said:


> I haven't seen any of the haters from two years ago that claimed Collie wasn't NFL material. I think he was too slow and not big enough as possible reasons he wouldn't succeed. Hmmm, a touchdown reception in every game not to mention the other yardage on catches he is piling up.


I'm still around and I stand by my statement that if Peyton Manning is the QB, he can make anyone look good. Its not because Austin Collie is all of a sudden some fantastic receiver who is going to revamp the way everyone looks at the way they draft NFL receivers. :roll: You put Austin Collie on the Niners, the Bills, maybe the Dolphins or somebody like that and we're wondering where he disappeared to. 8)


----------



## jahan

Riverrat77 said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any of the haters from two years ago that claimed Collie wasn't NFL material. I think he was too slow and not big enough as possible reasons he wouldn't succeed. Hmmm, a touchdown reception in every game not to mention the other yardage on catches he is piling up.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still around and I stand by my statement that if Peyton Manning is the QB, he can make anyone look good. Its not because Austin Collie is all of a sudden some fantastic receiver who is going to revamp the way everyone looks at the way they draft NFL receivers. :roll: You put Austin Collie on the Niners, the Bills, maybe the Dolphins or somebody like that and we're wondering where he disappeared to. 8)
Click to expand...

I agree Peyton can make a good player look great, but you have got to give Collie a little credit, he really is a good receiver. He runs excellent routes and he has great hands, no matter how good a quarterback is you have to be able to catch the ball and get open. I hated Collie when he played for BYU, but I am becoming a big fan of his.


----------



## orvis1

jahan said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any of the haters from two years ago that claimed Collie wasn't NFL material. I think he was too slow and not big enough as possible reasons he wouldn't succeed. Hmmm, a touchdown reception in every game not to mention the other yardage on catches he is piling up.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still around and I stand by my statement that if Peyton Manning is the QB, he can make anyone look good. Its not because Austin Collie is all of a sudden some fantastic receiver who is going to revamp the way everyone looks at the way they draft NFL receivers. :roll: You put Austin Collie on the Niners, the Bills, maybe the Dolphins or somebody like that and we're wondering where he disappeared to. 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree Peyton can make a good player look great, but you have got to give Collie a little credit, he really is a good receiver. He runs excellent routes and he has great hands, no matter how good a quarterback is you have to be able to catch the ball and get open. I hated Collie when he played for BYU, but I am becoming a big fan of his.
Click to expand...

I was loving his fantasy football numbers last week! He helped my team with..


----------



## HighNDry

I agree that a good QB helps but they can't throw to a covered receiver. The receiver has to get in the open and be able to catch the ball. Sometimes a good receiver makes a QB look good. Maybe if Austin Collie was on the Niners he could help that Alex Smith out.


----------



## mm73

Riverrat77 said:


> I'm still around and I stand by my statement that if Peyton Manning is the QB, he can make anyone look good. Its not because Austin Collie is all of a sudden some fantastic receiver who is going to revamp the way everyone looks at the way they draft NFL receivers. :roll: You put Austin Collie on the Niners, the Bills, maybe the Dolphins or somebody like that and we're wondering where he disappeared to. 8)


I can't argue with this statement except to say that Peyton Manning was also the reason Collie was drafted by the Colts in the first place, and one must ask why was he so interested in Collie? Was it his accomplishments at BYU, the style of offense that BYU runs, his performance in the combine or his workout for the Colts? Who knows, but one thing I do know is that Collie is a perfectionist and has an intense work ethic, much like Peyton himself, and this, I am sure, more than anything else, is the reason he has earned the trust and confidence that Peyton so obviously has in him. I also think his personal character has a lot to do with it as well. Collie has a bright future in the NFL. In fact I am willing to bet he plays in the Pro Bowl this year, if not another Super Bowl.

Magic happens!


----------



## Huge29

Riverrat77 said:


> I'm still around and I stand by my statement that if Peyton Manning is the QB, he can make anyone look good. Its not because Austin Collie is all of a sudden some fantastic receiver who is going to revamp the way everyone looks at the way they draft NFL receivers. :roll: You put Austin Collie on the Niners, the Bills, maybe the Dolphins or somebody like that and we're wondering where he disappeared to. 8)


I agree, Jerry Rice was the most overrated player ever, take away Montana and Young and the guy can't beat his way out of a wet paper bag. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77

Austin Collie = Jerry Rice? 

You are flat out smokin crack.... :roll: I'm sure Austin's success has to do with some nonsense like appearing to be living right in college right? Yes, I put "appearing to be be living right" on purpose. 8)


----------



## HighNDry

I don't smoke, drink, or gamble and that's pretty good--3 out of 5.


----------



## lehi

GO AGGIES!


----------

